# 24v vr6 Short runner intake peeps, what do you do for a gasket>



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

you arent using the rubber oem oring stuff are you?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Why wouldn't you be? Most of the aftermarket manifolds I've seen are cut for o-rings... is there one in particular you're looking at that isn't? I think I'd prefer to use the o-rings if possible, especially on a fabricated manifold.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

the 034 flange, is this made for orings or a reg gasket?

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-manifold-flange-28l-32l-24v-vr6-p-18162.html


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

my2000APB said:


> the 034 flange, is this made for orings or a reg gasket?
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-manifold-flange-28l-32l-24v-vr6-p-18162.html


A gasket we make supplied separately.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

HStuning makes a nice gasket. check them out. and its relatively cheap


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> A gasket we make supplied separately.


Can u get me one, I wanna do some porting


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ket-R32-Intake-Manifold-Throttle-Body-Gaskets!


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> A gasket we make supplied separately.


Thanks for telling me bud! We used RTV lol.. So far good to 35 or so psi.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

6765VR6 said:


> Thanks for telling me bud! We used RTV lol.. So far good to 35 or so psi.




haha well it works for now


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

I bought plain gasket paper and I cut one myself. It isn't that hard guys!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There is a metal OEM gasket for the 24v I've seen one, might be for the Eurovan.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There is a metal OEM gasket for the 24v I've seen one, might be for the Eurovan.


can anyone with ETKA check on that?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> A gasket we make supplied separately.


How do I get a hold of one? [email protected] 034 had no idea about one, they said the phenolic spacer I have is softenough to be agasket, wtf is that


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

my2000APB said:


> How do I get a hold of one? [email protected] 034 had no idea about one, they said the phenolic spacer I have is softenough to be agasket, wtf is that


this works good, 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ket-R32-Intake-Manifold-Throttle-Body-Gaskets



it says R32 but it is actually for 24v vr engines, just specify the one with the smaller ports and if you get two you can put then on either side of your phenolic spacer. 



they are relatively cheap too.


----------

